
Science United – distributed computing for scientific projects - Austin_Conlon
https://scienceunited.org
======
andai
> Science United lets you help scientific research projects by giving them
> computing power. These projects do research in astronomy, physics,
> biomedicine, mathematics, and environmental science; you can pick the areas
> you want to support.

> You help by installing BOINC, a free program that runs scientific jobs in
> the background and when you're not using the computer. BOINC is secure and
> will not affect your normal use of the computer.

> Science United is operated by the BOINC project at UC Berkeley. Science
> United and the research projects it supports are non-profit.

Might be helpful to add the grid computing bit to the title.

------
tudorw
If you like this kind of thing you might like
[https://www.zooniverse.org/](https://www.zooniverse.org/)

~~~
n1000
...or
[https://www.rechenkraft.net/index_en.html](https://www.rechenkraft.net/index_en.html)

------
tejtm
Not seeing where we get to submit jobs, nor basics such as languages, formats
...

Is this an er inversion? low lying clouds? where we are the distributed data
center.

Possibly laudable/good cause etc. but you have to let me play too.

